# "What is she MIXED with"? "she must be part lab?"



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

Look at this face and those ears! Just because she is black doesn't mean she isn't a GSD!





































Racists I tell you!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a beautiful shiny coat! Very striking girl


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Beautiful girl! Yeah, I actually had someone tell me Dharma must be part lab because of the way her coat hangs?!? HUH??


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

As long as your insurance company believes it, its all good! 
She is gorgeous!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Beautiful all GS girl there!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I loved the look of my black GSD, but heard "he must be part lab" his entire life. It did get old.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

No, no, those idiots have it all wrong...She's part Panther.


----------



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

Haha of course... she's part GSD, part panther!


----------



## Valkyrierider (Jul 21, 2010)

Not sure I see much if any lab. Ears are full, erect and pointed. Lab mixes usually rounder, soft or floppy ears. Also muzzle too long and narrow. Lab's more squared and shorter. I also have a solid black GSD and I've seen a few with the white star on the chest. Good looking girl. That last picture is too cute.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

She looks like a PB black lab to me.... oh yeah... definitely.... oh wait.... could be a husky mix..... nope nope thats not right either..... MUST be a chihuahua mix... yup thats it. Chihuahua mix. no no no..... poodle... I mean just look at her! DEFINITELY poodle lab mix. Yup. uh huh. 

Some people. 

She's a gorgeous dog. We have a solid black male GSD/border collie mix with a white patch on his chest. He looks PB GSD except for that white. We've gotten the chihuahua mix comment about him before and the lab mix comment. Some people are just out of their minds.


----------



## Malorey (Jan 8, 2011)

Very nice looking dog.  Such a sweet face in the first picture.


----------



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

I understood it before her ears came up, but even now when we meet somebody new they always have to ask what she is mixed with. When we tell them that she's a GSD, they always look shocked. Some even argue with us! "German Shepherds don't come in that colour!"

The cable guy came over to hook up our cable and as she greeted him he said " oh what a nice black lab you guys have". 

I mean, we know what she is, and regardless she's still sweetheart and she loves to work and play!


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

We get the same thing with Dakota all the time. Most people think she's part lab. Not many people believe that she's purebred. When I tell them, some look at me like "yeah, right, you have no idea about dogs, do you?". It does get old after awhile.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I completely understand about the black shepherd thing. When I first took Jamie Lee to the vet they said "What breed is she". I told them GSD and they looked at me like I was insane. I told them she is black purebred German Shepherd. I had to show them her papers. 

Some people just assume that GSDs only come in the classic blk/tan combo.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I've heard the must be part lab for Frank too, I just tell them that's why he was discounted his ears were broke, can't keep them form standing straight up.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> She looks like a PB black lab to me.... oh yeah... definitely.... oh wait.... could be a husky mix..... nope nope thats not right either..... MUST be a chihuahua mix... yup thats it. Chihuahua mix. no no no..... poodle... I mean just look at her! DEFINITELY poodle lab mix. Yup. uh huh.
> 
> Some people.
> 
> She's a gorgeous dog. We have a solid black male GSD/border collie mix with a white patch on his chest. He looks PB GSD except for that white. We've gotten the chihuahua mix comment about him before and the lab mix comment. Some people are just out of their minds.


woah did you just say people think Riley is a Chihuahua mix?! seriously?!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I misunderstood the original post... I was going to say he doesn't look mixed with anything to me... Then I caught on :blush:


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Pretty dog!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Franksmom said:


> I've heard the must be part lab for Frank too, I just tell them that's why he was discounted his ears were broke, can't keep them form standing straight up.


:spittingcoffee::rofl:


----------



## KonaK9 (Dec 1, 2010)

Looks like my girl! I get all kinds of mixed breed comments as well


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> woah did you just say people think Riley is a Chihuahua mix?! seriously?!


 
Yup! i've actually had several people try and convince me that my almost 85 lb male is a chihuahua mix instead of a border collie mix. I mean really? 
I must have missed something if he is! I mean does he look like a chihuahua mix to you?!



























i mean to me, if i didnt know any better, i would say he was a PB black shepherd with just that patch of white on his chest but i do know better. Shepherd, border collie. His mom was a PB BC and dad was a PB shepherd. That much we got from his owner surrender paperwork when we adopted him!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> Yup! i've actually had several people try and convince me that my almost 85 lb male is a chihuahua mix instead of a border collie mix. I mean really?
> I must have missed something if he is! I mean does he look like a chihuahua mix to you?!
> 
> 
> ...


 oh yes he defiantly looks like a Chihuahua mix


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

haha and Shasta looks like a poodle! Shelby is the easy one because she's that black and tan saddle back most people expect when you mention GSD. lol


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> haha and Shasta looks like a poodle! Shelby is the easy one because she's that black and tan saddle back most people expect when you mention GSD. lol


haha yup!!


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I guess I can see how someone who doesn't know much about shepherds may think she must be mixed, and I GUESS lab is an OK guess... But I have seen plenty of Shepherds that look like her. She is beautiful. In fact, I almost got an all black girl when I was picking out my puppy, but I decided on my Ditto. The all black one DID look like a lab, as a puppy, because she was chunky with floppy ears. But anyone who knows about shepherds should easily believe you when you tell them she is all shepherd, if they cant tell just by looking.


----------



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

When we went to pick out our pup I had my eyes set on her sable sister. But I sat down with the pups and Sasha was the one that crawled into my lap and fell asleep. So my choice was made for me 

Actually, the day we picked her up to take her home the sable was still available and I sat down to see which one would come to me this time and Sasha got up and stumbled over to me in puppy fashion with her tail wagging, so then there was no doubt that she was the one haha.

We still talk to her breeder (we're getting in competitive obedience with Sasha and she has been SO helpful) and she also has 2 solid blacks and she gets the same thing from people. She has actually said that she used to get it more when she was out with Sasha's sire (he is a sable); people would ask if he was a husky/wolf hybrid apparently :shocked:

Because the black and tans are so common, people think that must be the ONLY colour a pure GSD can be. I mean, I do get the reverse too when we're out with Sasha sometimes; some people will come over and say "oh wow, is that a solid black shepherd? I haven't seen one in so long! Where is she from?" These encounters are pretty rare though...

KZoppa, you dog looks a lot like a pooch we see at the dog park! He is a Border Collie mix. I have no idea how anybody would mistake your guy for a Chihuahua cross D:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Kay said:


> When we went to pick out our pup I had my eyes set on her sable sister. But I sat down with the pups and Sasha was the one that crawled into my lap and fell asleep. So my choice was made for me
> 
> Actually, the day we picked her up to take her home the sable was still available and I sat down to see which one would come to me this time and Sasha got up and stumbled over to me in puppy fashion with her tail wagging, so then there was no doubt that she was the one haha.
> 
> ...


 

haha dont you just love how they seem to pick you when you are looking at an entirely different animal? My hubby picked both our cats and they chose me as their primary. Riley was picked by me and he's hubby's dog. Shasta is mine. I think shes's the only one who followed the rules out of the whole bunch!!! lol. 

We've seen a couple other dogs who look like Riley almost to a T. Their owners ALWAYS ask if he's a GSD/ BC cross. I guess its a typical thing for BC mixes to be black with that white patch on their chest. I've seen one cross that didnt look anything like either breed but mainly i see the black with the white chest patch. As far as people thinking he's a chihuahua cross, i have no problem looking at them like they're crazy and then promptly asking them if they are. There is a woman down the street from me who has a chow, dachshund mix. I have NO idea how they managed that one but her parents dogs accidentally got together when they'd seperated them (chow digs under fences easily from what i was told) and her dog came to be. Though her dog looks dachshund/chihuahua mix but her tongue is that blue/black chow tongue. Thats the ONLY reason i believe that one! some people amaze me though. chihuahua mix. HA!

I keep going back and looking at pictures of your "lab mix" and i just dont see it. The ears, the head.... nope.... she's a gorgeous solid black girl. But maybe i'm just intelligent enough to not argue with a dogs owner and i know dog breeds better than some because i've done so much research on various breeds. Probably also helps when you spend almost 3 hours sittin in very cold very wet snow convincing a very large solid black male GSD that you're not there to hurt him but help him find his way home. I guess being on the receiving end of that black shepherd head complete with bark.... i tend to notice PBs more lol.


----------

